# wood fence easy to store!



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Here's an item on my shopping list for next year. Wooden cemetary fence that comes in 50 ft sections, and rolls up for easy storage. My local menards carries this for about $35.

just thought I'd post this to get some thoughts and see if anyone else has used this type of fence.

http://www.discountfence.com/snowfence/wooden_sand_snow_fence.htm


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

My wife and I saw that at Menards, and funny enough SHE brought up the same suggestion. I'm still undecided on the look of it, although for my own haunt I like the broken wood fence look as opposed to the cast iron fence since I'm "Corpse County"


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I really like it. I'm so looking in to this.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Are you so?


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Kouma and I did something similar with pvc since we just really needed fence to keep the kids out of the graveyard. We used pvc and drilled holes for some clothesline (cotton dyed black) to go through. We got 100 ft of fence for around $20-$25.

You can see it here:










I did decide to pull the clothes line out and roll each piece(there's three clothes lines 100ft ea) up individually since rolling 100ft it with fence would have been a pain. We bundled up the pvc and called it done.


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

I built a cedar fence for the cost of drywall screws, I doubt I spent more than 8.00 and thats stretching it.

They store really easily, I have bike rack type hooks that I put in my garage, these 9 sections only take up about 18'' and are 100% out of the way, easy to putaway and getdown


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

May as well post my fence, too. I made this with lathe. around $7 a 50 stick bundle. Used about 2 bundles and used drywall screws.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I use the bundled pickets/stakes in the construction/fencing section of home depot and then just painted them black and tied them together with twine. I did this as a quick fence a couple of years ago and ended up liking the look so never built the pvc one on my list.


----------

